
Show HN: Hasura Cloud: Managed GraphQL for your database and services - vsurabhi
https://hasura.io/cloud
======
sjroot
I was a bit startled by the price (starts at $99/mo) but man, Hasura has been
an absolute joy to work with. I'd highly recommend exploring the open source
version on Heroku if you haven't tried it before.

Congratulations to Hasura on the launch!

------
tango12
Linking to the announcement blogpost I wrote:
[https://hasura.io/blog/announcing-hasura-cloud-managed-
graph...](https://hasura.io/blog/announcing-hasura-cloud-managed-graphql-for-
your-database-and-services/)

